# ProShow Gold or Producer



## nkmaurer (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone used BOTH of these programs? Big cost difference but didn't know how much better producer was over gold. Obviously I want to be able to make something nice and professional that doesn't take a lot of time. Anyone have any slideshows to share using either program????


----------



## Snyder (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope neither, though I recommend Adobe premier and adobe after effects you can make a nice photo slide show in minutes.


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 2, 2008)

I have both gold and producer.  
The reason I bought Producer was that you had a ton more control over the music, and could get funky with layers, etc.
It's definately worth the few extra bucks, IMO.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 2, 2008)

I have Gold and it's a great program...but I quickly found some things that were limiting....and the more expensive program does allow for a lot more control.

As a business purchase, I would recommend Producer over Gold.


----------



## rachlynn17 (Jan 6, 2008)

I bought Producer last year and it is always freezing up on me.  i like what it does, but it takes me a VERY long time to get anything done, because I'm contantly restarting.  Its a good thing that it auto-saves!


----------



## AprilRamone (Jan 6, 2008)

I have Gold.  I like what I can create with it as I think too many different things can look cheesy.  But, I'm sad that I haven't yet figured out a way to do much with the music.


----------



## EBphotography (Jan 6, 2008)

I also have both and as mentioned by Elsaspet, the layers is the most important thing to me.


----------

